# Diesel motorbikes



## NaeKid

I was doing some reading on my favorite motorcycle forum and found out about something kind of cool. Diesel motorbikes are really starting to come out of the woodwork instead of just being custom converted.

While doing some 'net searchs I found some cool conversions and manufacturers. Also, the fuel-milage is insane - 170mpg!!!

Home of the Off Grid; Diesel Motorcycle, 650 RPM Lister Generator, Beetle TDI, Wind and Solar Power

DieselBike.net The Original Diesel Motorcycle website.

Anyone here ride diesel and if so - how did you get into the diesel motorbike scene?


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I read an article about them in Popular Mechanics (or maybe Popluar Science?) awhile back. They're using them in the military. They sound like the greatest thing since sliced bread. Naturally they're a bit pricey for me.


----------



## NaeKid

That military diesel motorbike that you saw, would that happen to be the JP8 as pictured below (attached). I found a few articles about it, and, from what I can tell, they have been available to the military for about 4 years now being used by the UK and US militaries. It looks like there will be a civilian version as well for around $20,000, but, so far, I haven't found anyone that will carry that model.

I am still looking for that, but, in the meantime, I am going to continue to look for a used Suzuki DR-Z400s ...

Edit: Found another link to the bike, adding it in: http://www.dieselmotorcycles.com/vehicle-m1030-m2.php


----------



## HozayBuck

Well you had me all excited and breathing heavy till I saw that price!!!!!!!!! NO... NO...NO...If I sold all my guns I could maybe pay for one but then I wouldn't need it coz the MZBG's would just eat my defenseless ass...

But damn!! ...back to the gas idea..


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I think that's the one I read about. Don't think I'll be buying one anytime soon.


----------



## neil-v1

Thats a Kawasaki KLR 650 they use. My brother has one (gas). I had a KLR 250. They are really awesome bikes. Right in line with the Suzuki's. Great on gas.


----------



## Bigdog57

The military diesel KLR's are NOT DOT legal, and when retired from duty are destroyed - we'll see none on the civilian market. They are based on the 'first generation' KLR650. The proposed civilian market KLR Diesel bike will be based on the 'new generation' (2008 and up) KLR650, with different body work and other 'updates'. BUT..... this bike has been promised us for years. It is always 'coming soon'. The price has wavered from about $12,000 to $18,000. NOBODY will be buying a KLR for that kind of money - it would take decades to recoup the extra cost from cheaper fuel costs due to better mileage.
I'm hoping BMW or the Jap companies will market a more reasonably priced diesel bike.

Until then, I will keep my old gas-burning 2005 model KLR. 50MPG and easy home maintenance are nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## allen_idaho

The only benefit of any diesel engine is an increase in gas mileage. And the benefit during an apocalyptic or post-apocalyptic scenario would be that a diesel engine could use JP-5 or JP-8 jet fuel which is used in aircraft and marine diesel systems. So staging a raid on your local airport or abandoned naval vessel might be beneficial. 

Otherwise, I don't see any major advantage to warrant spending $20,000 on a small vehicle which offers no personal protection. If I needed a motorcycle, I could use an electric or unleaded bike for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## The_Blob

allen_idaho said:


> The only benefit of any diesel engine is an increase in gas mileage. And the benefit during an apocalyptic or post-apocalyptic scenario would be that a diesel engine could use JP-5 or JP-8 jet fuel which is used in aircraft and marine diesel systems. So staging a raid on your local airport or abandoned naval vessel might be beneficial.
> 
> Otherwise, I don't see any major advantage to warrant spending $20,000 on a small vehicle which offers no personal protection. If I needed a motorcycle, I could use an electric or unleaded bike for a fraction of the cost.


I'll have to agree that the $20k price tag is a big turn off for me, but diesels have a few other advantages besides just fuel economy... 

also, gasoline vehicles CAN run avgas 80/87 (lots of lead) or 100LL; especially the newer, smaller, faster, high-compression engines; which is what you would find at civilian airports, especially the smaller ones

 it's something that I persoanlly take for granted, but I suppose a MAP with all the small airports marked would be a good thing for a BoB! :2thumb:


----------

